# Probleme mit ubuntu



## Wv1988 (3. September 2008)

Hallo ich hab das problem das der linux bootmanager  meine xp partition nicht ladet er hat boot manager von xp überschrieben jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiss wie man xp in den manager wieder einfügt. Habe schon paar sachen getestet aber es klappt einfach nicht, bin noch anfänger in sachen linux. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

*/boot/grub/menu.lst*


In dieser Datei dann ganz unten als letzte  Zeile rein:


> title           Windows
> root            (hd0,0)
> savedefault
> makeactive
> chainloader     +1


Aber nur wenn Windows auf der ersten Partition der ersten Festplatte ist.

 (hd0,0) = erste festplatte,1 partition
 (hd0,1) = erste festplatte, 2. partition 
 (hd1,0) = zweite festplatte, erste partition


etc.


----------



## Wv1988 (3. September 2008)

Coole Sache danke mit dem bootmanager klappts jetzt. Nur ist das Problem das da steht bootmngr is missing. Schätze mal Grub hat das überschrieben. Wie kann ich das jetzt so einstellen das xp läuft und linux. Weil ich meine das linux nicht mehr starten wird wenn ich windows boot manager installiere oder?


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Wv1988 schrieb:


> Coole Sache danke mit dem bootmanager klappts jetzt. Nur ist das Problem das da steht bootmngr is missing. Schätze mal Grub hat das überschrieben. Wie kann ich das jetzt so einstellen das xp läuft und linux.


wenn grub das überschrieben hat, dann währe das gut. Weil grub IST der Bootmanager :B
Im Linux gibst du ein: sudo grub-install /dev/sda dann wird der Bootmanager neu auf die erste Festplatte geschrieben. 



> Weil ich meine das linux nicht mehr starten wird wenn ich windows boot manager installiere oder?


das auf jeden Fall. Also tunlichst lassen.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. September 2008)

Windows ist beim Bootmanager meiner Meinung nach recht komisch. So richtet Windows bei der Installation nur eine primäre Partition an und ansonsten erweiterte. Da der Bootloader von Windows aber auf eine primäre muss, kommt es vor, dass dieser nicht auf der gleichen Partition ist wie Windows selbst. Im Zweifelsfall solltest du den Bootloader mit der Windows-CD wiederherstellen können ("fixboot"), zumindest gibt es diesen Befehl und er sollte ganau das machen. Wenn du aber "fixmbr" eingibt, wird dein Linux aber sicherlich nicht mehr booten. Das "fix" in den Befehlen ist übrigens irreführend, da wird einfach der Standard von der CD drübergeschrieben. Aber Grub wieder ins MBR zu schreiben ist zur Not auch nicht das Ding. Versuch einfach mal "fixboot".


----------



## Wv1988 (3. September 2008)

Ja das hab ich gemacht aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht ich komme nach wie vor nicht in xp rein was mach ich falsch?
Was wichtiges hab ich nicht erwähnt ich hab zwei Festplatten.
Auf der hd0(linuxbezeichnung) ist linux installiert. Auf hd1 ist xp installiert.
Falls jemand irgendwelche infos braucht einfach sagen welche.
Teste jetzt mal das fixboot


----------



## Wv1988 (3. September 2008)

Update
habe jetzt mal das fixboot und fix mbr probiert mit der ingabe auffordeung von win vista weil ich keine xp cd hab. da kommt dann 
X:sources/
wenn ich dann fixboot eingebe kommt unbekannter befehl
Was ist falsch der laufwerksbuchstabe oder geht das gar nicht mit der vista eingabe von der Cd. Oder ist einfach alles falsch


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Wenn du das von Windows aus reparierst, wirst du später nicht mehr in dein Linux kommen weil es alles überschreibt.. dann wird alles nur noch komplizierter weil du noch weitere tools brauchst. Bringt  dich mein Post oben nicht weiter? Auf den hast du gar nicht geantwortet


----------



## Wv1988 (4. September 2008)

Oh sorry
Leider klappt das auch nicht mit sudo grub-install /dev/sda 
Weiss nicht wieso er macht was scheinbar aber beim start alles beim alten.
Auf welche platte muss ich das machen?
Linuxplatte oder xpplatte? 
Ich hab das jetzt mal auf die xp platte getestet


----------



## Bauer87 (4. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass du Windows auf hda1/sda1 bzw. (hd0,0) installiert und dann die Bootreihenfolge geändert hast? Meiner Erfahrung nach will Windows nämlich immer auf der ersten Festplatte liegen. Wenn du also im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge änderst, dürfte Windows starten. Danach kannst du Grub auf diese erste Festplatte ins MBR spielen und die Einträge in Grub anpassen. Oder du startest einfach deine verschiedenen OSes per Umschaltung im BIOS.


----------



## k-b (4. September 2008)

Wv1988 schrieb:


> Oh sorry
> Leider klappt das auch nicht mit sudo grub-install /dev/sda
> Weiss nicht wieso er macht was scheinbar aber beim start alles beim alten.
> Auf welche platte muss ich das machen?
> ...



Immer auf die von der gebootet wird! Also in den meisten fällen /dev/sda/


durch manche Raidcontroller kommt Linux also durcheinander.. habe es auch schon mal auf /dev/sdb/ installieren müssen da der Controller zwar vom Linux erkannt wurde (und dann die Platte als sda), aber noch nicht beim booten verfügbar war


----------



## Wv1988 (4. September 2008)

Ich glaube wir verstehen uns falsch.
@Bauer87 Ich kann im Bios die reihenfolge umschalten aber es bringt rein gar nichts gleiches ergebnis wie mit dem grub bootmanager.
Ich glaube die Bootsequenz von windows xp ist im eimer weil Grub ist richtig eingestellt wenn ich da Xp auswähle Bootmngr is missing.
Ich hatte das Problem mal als ich Vista parallel zu xp installiert hatte.
Also zuerst hatte Vista installiert und dann xp. Xp hat die Bootsequenz von Vista gelöscht, da kamm dann auch das Bootmngr is missing konnte es allerdings reparieren mit vista cd. Jetzt habe ich leider keine Xp cd da und auserdem könnte ich so linux nicht mehr starten


----------

